# can't "copy & paste"



## immars13

for some reason, i am not able to use the copy and paste feature. whether it is in email, or for a url, or even in wordperfect, it is not working.

help ?!?!?:4-dontkno


----------



## Geekgirl

Hi and Welcome to TSF

Do you recieve an error when you try to copy&paste? Is the option in the right click menu?


----------



## bicycle

Well if Geekgirl did not help you i probably should not pipe in here but.

In IE tools>options>security>custom level is under drag and drop or copy and paste *enable *checked?


----------



## Geekgirl

I have no problem at all with you piping in and giving suggestions. I saw that option somewhere in my journey searching for an answer but said "nah that cant be " .......you may have provided the solution.


----------



## Bartender

Do u mean copy/paste won't work at all, even the longhand version with keys "Ctrl-C" etc. or do you mean the right-click context menu isn't working?


----------



## immars13

*thank you for the replies*

copy paste won't work at all. not even with the ctrl-c stuff and it is not in the right click menu option. tried the tools-options in IE but could not find the rest or a copy /paste option.


----------



## Geekgirl

Try this

Restore the Right Click 

To use the VBS Files:
Download .vbs file and save it to your hard drive (you may want to right click and use Save Target As). Double
click the vbs file. You will be prompted when the script is done.

NOTE: If your anti-virus software warns you of a "malicious" script, this is normal if you have "Script Safe" or similar technology enabled. These scripts are not malicious, but they do make changes to the System Registry.

Disclaimer: These registry edits and script files are presented "as is". Every effort has been made to ensure the files work as stated. I assume no responsibility for your use of these files.


----------



## Periander

I have also experienced this problem. I could not paste anything that I had copied or cut,(and I tried the right-click menu, the edit menu and the shortcut keys, (heck, I even tried the old ctrl+ins, shift+ins).

I suspect that the clipboard had just had enough for whatever reason, because a restart fixed the problem.

If it happens again, I might just try going to task manager and killing and restarting explorer, I suspect that will also resolve the issue.


----------



## elimail

Thanks Geekgirl for solving my problem.

I wasn't able to copy and past from my camera to the desktop, although copy and paste worked between desktop folders, so I ran your script, and it started working instantly.

Thank you
I wish you a healthy and wealthy New Year.


----------



## Geekgirl

Glad to hear we could help :grin:


----------

